# New Custom Bobcat Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a Wrapped body Bobcat made for a custom pose and wall mount. Love doing these. The skies the limit!

Mike


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice, Mike! That pose is SWEET!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

love the eyes, very real. not like the special ed empty gaze ya get from 85% of most cats mounted. very impressed.


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Absolutely awesome Mike!!


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

The best I have ever seen. Looks like its still alive.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

AWESOME!! Put that bobcat in your neighbors tree in the back yard :yikes: 

then again, because it does look so darn life like maybe you shouldn't.......................it may get a load of number 6's in it :evil:
Looks great!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks good,some nice work right there!!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Very, very nice. outstanding work.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

very nice front end,,,, minus two points for the white on the back leg,, makes it score a 98.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

once again I will say your mounts are the best !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

As usual Mike, simply amazing. The way you do the animals eyes is by far the best I've ever seen. Hoping to bring you a coyote or fox this year for a full mount. Keep up the good work. You deserve every penny you earn from your mounts.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome job Mike, you do have the knack on the eyes and face detail for sure. I havent seen a cat that looks any better than this one. Cats are really tough to get the eyes set to look natural but you surely have it down. Good Job!

I have a big Tom I trapped (in the UP!) and only hope I can get it to look nearly that good.

Mark
Springfield Taxidermy


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW! Thats fantastic.Great work.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*You have the eye of an artist!*


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Man I would love to have that on my wall.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PRIME MEAT (May 29, 2010)

Hey dude im a taxidermist in ga, & i had to say that's a top notch job ! It looks great !!!


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW,WOW,WOW,You can class your self as one of the top gun's. I've seen alot of mount's in the past and that look's as good or better than the rest. Keep making them look real and you will be at the top very soon!!!!


----------

